# Recessed vulva



## Asofte (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey everyone I am new here. I just adopted a 5 month old beagle/Bassett mix last Saturday. She was an unwanted pet from an unwanted liter. She is a beautiful, super smart, playful pup. Since we got her she has been eating normal, pooping normal, zero accidents and is already doing tricks. Monday I noticed a bit of green slimy stuff coming from what I thought was her bum so I had her anal glands checked (at petco) and they drained them. Thursday I noticed the green again, then again Friday and then today I spread her legs to see where it eas coming from an come to find out it was coming from her vulva. She is spayed so I knew it wasn't the beginning of her going into heat. We brought her into the vet er to get her checked out and they said she has bacterial vaginitis due to her recessed vulva. Now we have to wipe her clean with a wet wipe everytime she pees. They are hoping she grows out of this (so are we) otherwise this will be a lifetime of cleaning her vulva so she doesn't get infections. She is now on an antibiotic as well. Do any of you have a dog with a recessed vulva? Any tips?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

usually the best way to "heal" a recessed vulva is to let the dog go into heat, but since she's spayed I guess that's not going to happen. I have heard of surgeries to correct the issue on bitches who were spayed too young.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes, there's a surgery that can help correct it, but at her age I would stick with the cleaning and give her a chance to grow up. Some puppies that age are kind of slobs and don't groom very well, but as she matures she may take over the cleaning duties for you.


----------



## Asofte (Mar 12, 2011)

Can I give her cranberry pills to help when she shoots blanks when she pees?


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

She probabloy needs an Episioplasty surgery to not have the problem. Take her to a vet and get an opinion on that (due to her age). I had this on my GSD, Atka, who was spayed before her first heat. Thje surgery is a "face lift" or her "other end."

I did manage the issue for awhile.. by getting betadine and antibacterial soap and washing the area, drying it completely and then swabbing betadine (tame iodine) on the area. I also clipped the hair. That being said, it was a 2x a day requirement and eventually it may not work. _Atka's recessed vulva was not severe._ The issue is that in addition to the exteranl skin infection (usually becomes fungal and difficult to cure) the dog often develops a urinary tract infection and that can lead to serious complications including the inability for her to hold her urine (so housebreaking goes out the window) and crystals and, if not treated, kidney infection leading to kidney failure. 

The ONLY fix is to have the surgery done. The issue is not needing to make her urine more acidic (cranberry pills etc.). The issue is the vuvlva is recessed and the area stays wet all the time making a breeding fround for fungus and bacteria. Surgery is really the ONLY answer. 

More on what you probvably need to do for your dog here:
http://www.acvs.org/AnimalOwners/HealthConditions/SmallAnimalTopics/VulvarFoldDermatitis/

More on what I had to do for Atka here:
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-health-questions/68309-canine-vulvar-fold-detmatitis.html


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't agree that it's time yet to say this dog MUST have surgery. She's only 5 months old, I've seen many dogs outgrow this problem as they mature even if they've been spayed. I'd give her a chance to mature, there's no hurry to have the surgery unless the problem is completely unmanageable by cleaning.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

The concern I have is this statement:


> Can I give her cranberry pills to help when she shoots blanks when she pees?


Doesn't this sound like a UTI to you? the dog squats to pee and does not pee? I still think that the dog needs to see a vet (not a groomer) and be sure there is not UTI going on if she is squatting and NOT producing urine.

Too bad the spay was early in this dog.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Elana55 said:


> The concern I have is this statement:
> 
> 
> Doesn't this sound like a UTI to you? the dog squats to pee and does not pee? I still think that the dog needs to see a vet (not a groomer) and be sure there is not UTI going on if she is squatting and NOT producing urine.
> ...


Honestly I didn't even understand what was being asked there, so it doesn't sound like anything to me. My understanding was that the dog has been to a vet, after the groomer.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

sassafras said:


> Honestly I didn't even understand what was being asked there, so it doesn't sound like anything to me. My understanding was that the dog has been to a vet, after the groomer.


Yes.. you are correct. Dog is on an antibiotic too.. maybe just irritation from the external infection. 

Either way, I hope the dog out grows it. The surgery is not major but the recovery is a PIA (three weeks with stitches).


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

My last dog, Trixi, had this. The vet called it juvenile vulva. Anyway, I tried the ointments and wipes the vet gave me without much help. I finally brought it under control and eventually cured it with - - - coconut oil. I used Q-Tips and cotton balls dipped in the coconut oil and cleaned her every day until she was clean and all the redness disappeared. Then I did it once or twice a week after that and she stayed clean and healthy. The area can get very crusty and dirty and you can't even see it unless you spread the area. The accumulation of crusts and dirt and urine cause the infection. I tried wipes, but they did not seem to clean the area as well as the oil. Olive oil might work also. I also kept the hair shaved in the area. There is also a surgical procedure to fix the problem.


----------



## Munroe (11 mo ago)

JuneBud said:


> My last dog, Trixi, had this. The vet called it juvenile vulva. Anyway, I tried the ointments and wipes the vet gave me without much help. I finally brought it under control and eventually cured it with - - - coconut oil. I used Q-Tips and cotton balls dipped in the coconut oil and cleaned her every day until she was clean and all the redness disappeared. Then I did it once or twice a week after that and she stayed clean and healthy. The area can get very crusty and dirty and you can't even see it unless you spread the area. The accumulation of crusts and dirt and urine cause the infection. I tried wipes, but they did not seem to clean the area as well as the oil. Olive oil might work also. I also kept the hair shaved in the area. There is also a surgical procedure to fix the problem.


Hi there, I'm very interested in this coconut oil treatment. Did you melt the oil then cool it? Then apply and leave it? Thanks


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

The original poster hasn't been here for ten years so I am closing this thread to avoid further confusion.


----------

